# Smile Savers (Whitening/Veneers/Adult braces/Wisdom teeth)



## SparklingWaves (Jul 10, 2008)

delete


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have found that 'Vivid White' and 'Vivid White Night' Toothpaste whiten almost as well as the dentist and it's much much cheaper.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 11, 2008)

delete


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

There are now whitening toothbrushes. Yes, you heard me. I'm using one and so far, not a ton of change but I also use a whitening toothpaste. Hopefully I will see results soon.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

delete


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

I use something called Pearl Drops Hollywood Smile which is a really good whitening toothpaste. It's not too expensive and I got 2 bottles on a buy 1 get one free offer and I have definitely seen results. It's not too abrasive either which is good! I time myself brushing with like for about 2-2.5 minutes. I also find maybe adding a whitening mouthwash to this routinue beneficial. Also brushing your teeth with a little bicarbonate of soda (avoid the gums!) and water every week/couple of weeks helps remove surface stains. It tastes disgusting but works!

I really wouldn't go down to professional whitening route unless you really have to. I had a friend that had it done for £200/$400 first off, she got the trays and the dentist did the initial whitening. What they then didn't tell her was that she needed to repeat this at home every so often and the syringes of bleach would cost her an extra £30/$60 per syringe. So I guess it really added up and to be honest I don't think her teeth look any better than mine for it.

I was going to be Invisalign braces though because I'd love to have straight teeth. They're not too bad but 1/2 stick out and ruin their nice appearance. I went to see an orthodontist about it and I was quoted £4000/$8000 for the treatment. So I'm still thinking about it... I could have got the fixed clear ceramic braces for £2000/$4000 but I don't know I wouldn't want anything stuck on my teeth for years. Still got bigger problems with my infected molar at the moment anyways - been having root canal for 7 months now, apparently what has happened to my tooth is very rare (ie not seen in 10 years which sucks). It's so painful, making me ill etc and the root canal is just never going to work, so I'm just having it out now next month and then getting a bridge to fill the gap. I'm SO unbelievably scared though. I also have 4 wisdom teeth still coming through, they may have got a bit stuck - it's not looking good for me!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

delete


----------



## kimmy (Jul 13, 2008)

professional whitening is way too expensive for me, but i really wish i could get in on that. crest whitestrips advanced, dude. and hailz whitening toothpaste/gum. 

i had no idea that veneers were so much monies.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 14, 2008)

delete


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya'll are forgetting the latest and greatest tooth whitening trend...I saw tons when I was on my vacation...they stick this blue laser in your mouth for an extended amount of time and then bam!  Your teeth are white.  I really feel that my teeth are aging me...Yes, I know, I'm a smoker...but still, my teeth are straight (2 Series of braces later)...but they're not white!  I wish I could find a perma action plan-I was highly intriqued when I was in CA but couldn't make up my mind...What do you think?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 14, 2008)

delete


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 20, 2008)

So after reading this thread, I started looking more and more into professional tooth whitening. And the more I read, the more I liked the idea of it and the better the results seemed. Then I caved!

I decided why not treat myself, eek about £400/$800 - after a pretty terrible year tooth wise. So I have a consulation this week sometime. I'll let you ladies know how it goes and what they said to me about the procedure. To be honest though I reckon I'll probably go for it regardless.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had the professional tooth whitening trays and tried the Crest White strips and I found them to be about the same, once you have the trays refills are only like $25 so I may continue with that. I have recently seen a whitening floss so I am going to try that next. 

I wish my braces had worked, but apparently I have "stubborn teeth" and as soon as they came off they would shift. I would take my retainer off to brush my teeth and by the time I was done it wouldn't fit back on so eventually they just went back to pretty much where they were.


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 15, 2008)

After 4 years, I just got my braces off! I'm looking for something to whiten them up a little bit. I'm thinking of trying the Crest White Strips.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 15, 2008)

delete


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 15, 2008)

I was going to do Lumineers at some point! Very thin Veneers! But I have seen not a lot of reviews on them currently, so I am still thinking about it!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 15, 2008)

delete


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 17, 2008)

First i had wire braces for 6 months, the main reason i had to wear braces was because i needed jaw surgery, so yeah i had head gear -_- to align my jaw.  After my surgery they told me i had to wear braces again because my teeth had shifted and i had an underbite so had invisalign as a teenager for 3 1/2 years, they arent easy to wear, they hurt a lot espeically when every 2 weeks when you have to change them.  And because they are removable it temps you to take it out because of the nagging pain.  I think i had to pay $4,500 for mine.

I had my teeth whitened as well after i completely finished my invisalign years, i think mines cost around 300 dollars, they just bleached it in a tray.  It worked really well for me, no sensitive teeth, no enamel damage.

I took off my wisdom teeth when i was like 14, yeah they grew in when i was really really young.  I had insurance so my mom didnt pay much but i remember it was like 800 bucks with out it.

no veeners for me!


----------

